# S7 Problem. Hilfe!!!!



## Techniker von DSK (15 November 2007)

Hallo wir sind drei angehende Techniker und brauchen Hilfe. 
Wir bekommen einfach nicht die S7 an laufen. Wir wollten als erstes was ganz einfaches machen,um die S7 auszuprobieren, aber da hängt es schon. Wir mächten eine Lampe mit einem Schalter ein und ausschalten. Programiertechnisch ist das kein Problem es hapert bei der Verdratung.


----------



## Exmexx (15 November 2007)

Dürften es auch ein paar mehr Informationen sein?

Verdrahtung der SPS?
Verdrahtung des Tasters?
Verdrahtung der Lampe?

Oder ist es die Frage nach der Handhabung eines Schraubendrehers?


----------



## OHGN (15 November 2007)

Das ist ja nicht sehr aussagekräftig. 
Hier schon mal nach den Baugruppenhandbüchern gesucht?


----------



## himbeergeist (15 November 2007)

.wo ist da das problem? schalter auf den entsprechenden eingang und die lampe auf den entsprechenden ausgang, die div.versorgungsspannungen anschliessen und das wars.

frank


----------



## Techniker von DSK (15 November 2007)

Wo muss man denn die div. spannung anlegen?
Wir sind Leien darin bitten um Verständniss!


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Techniker von DSK schrieb:


> Programiertechnisch ist das kein Problem es hapert bei der Verdratung.


Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber als angehender Techniker sollte man schon Handbücher/Schaltpläne lesen können 

Was habt ihr denn für Baugruppen/CPU und was habt ihr bis jetzt angeschlossen.
Wie meine Vorposter OHGN und Exmexx schon sagten, deine Infos sind sehr dürftig 
Um gute Anworten zu bekommen, sollte man in seiner Frage schon alle relevanten Infos zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Techniker von DSK schrieb:


> Wo muss man denn die div. spannung anlegen?
> Wir sind Leien darin bitten um Verständniss!


Wodrin macht ihr denn euren Techniker


----------



## Techniker von DSK (15 November 2007)

An EXMEXX:
Wir wissen nicht wie die S7 verdrahtet ist wir haben zwei 37polige stecker dran an dennen wir die schalter und lampen anschließen können.
Wir haben einen schalter und eine Lampe angeschlossen und dafür ein Programm geschrieben.
Auf der S/ zeigt er an das ein schalter und eine lampe angeschlossen sind aber die lampe will nicht leuchten.


----------



## Techniker von DSK (15 November 2007)

Siemens Simatic S7-300
CPU 313
Schaltpläne haben wir gar keine müssen alles selber machen das ist ja das Problem wenn wir schaltpläne hätten wär das ja kein problem.
Wir wissen nicht wie die s/ intern angeschlossen ist.
Vieleicht könnt ihr uns mit schaltplänen für unsere S7 helfen.


----------



## edison (15 November 2007)

WELCHE CPU SETZT IHR EIN?
verflixt!


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Ihr könnt das Internet bedienen, ihr habt eine Baugruppe von Siemens. Was mache ich dann also.
Richtig: Ich gehe auf die Internetseite von Siemens und lade mir dort die richtige Doku runter 

Damit es für euch leichter ist. Hier der Link und dort mal eure CPU ins Suchfeld eingeben


----------



## Techniker von DSK (15 November 2007)

CPU 313
Oder was meinst du


----------



## edison (15 November 2007)

Na also, und hast Du die Doku dazu schon gefunden?


----------



## Techniker von DSK (15 November 2007)

Find da aber keine Schaltpläne für unsere S7 ( CPU313)
Vieleicht findet ihr die und könnt uns denn link schicken


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 November 2007)

Also ...
ohne arrogant oder besserwisserisch oder so klingen zu wollen ...
aber beim Durchlesen dieses Beitrags fällt mir spontan eigentlich nur der Untertitel ein, den Ralle eine zeitlang hatte, der ein Zitat von Zotos gewesen war ...


----------



## Exmexx (15 November 2007)

Also,

CPU: kleine lustige Klappe öffnen, reinschauen, unter dem MPI-Anschluss befindet sich ein Anschlussstecker. An dieses 24VDC (L+ und M) anschließen.
Die integrierte Baugruppe ebenfalls mit 24VDC anschließen -> Beispiel siehe beigefügtes Bild.

Beispiel: 6ES7-6CE01-0AB0


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ..fällt mir spontan eigentlich nur der Untertitel ein, den Ralle eine zeitlang hatte, der ein Zitat von Zotos gewesen war ...


Rein aus Interesse, was war das für ein Untertitel/Zitat


----------



## OHGN (15 November 2007)

> Find da aber keine Schaltpläne für unsere S7 ( CPU313)
> Vieleicht findet ihr die und könnt uns denn link schicken


 
Also wenn Ihr den Link aus meinem ersten_Beitrag benutzt seid Ihr schon dicht dran.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, was war das für ein Untertitel/Zitat


 
Frag bitte Zotos dazu ...
Ich möchte jetzt nicht mehr dazu schreiben, sonst schickt mir gleich noch einer 'ne Rechnung für eine Büro-Renovierung ...


----------



## OHGN (15 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, was war das für ein Untertitel/Zitat


 


> *Zitat von Zotos:* Wir haben einen exponentiellen Zuwachs an Doofen im Forum


(alte Signatur von Ralle)


----------



## Techniker von DSK (15 November 2007)

der schaltplan hilft uns nicht viel weiter wir brauchen erst ein mal eine schaltplan wo man was anschließt in der s7 damit wir von da aus weiter gehen kann zu unserer schaltung


----------



## wuerfelzinker (15 November 2007)

Techniker von DSK schrieb:


> An EXMEXX:
> Wir wissen nicht wie die S7 verdrahtet ist wir haben zwei 37polige stecker dran an dennen wir die schalter und lampen anschließen können.
> Wir haben einen schalter und eine Lampe angeschlossen und dafür ein Programm geschrieben.
> Auf der S/ zeigt er an das ein schalter und eine lampe angeschlossen sind aber die lampe will nicht leuchten.


 


Öhm... also ich bin auch nciht der Überflieger, aber seit wann kann S7 denn erkennen/anzeigen was verdrahtungstechnisch an einer Eingangs/Ausgangsbaugruppe hängt? Hab ich da was verpasst?

Und mit den Steckern... die Gehen ja auf die Karten, denke ich mal. das kann man doch wunderbar mit einem Multimeter Ausmessen, oder irre ich mich da? (Durchgangsprüfung zwischen Steckerpin und SPS ein/ausgang.)
Beim durchmessen allerdings die Baugruppenstecker abziehen, da sonst manchmal Blödsinn rauskommt.
Und wenn man dann noch die Baugruppenbezeichnungen hat, dürfte das zu schaffen sien. (es sei denn alle Klappen sind abgerissen uns da stehen leider die Bezeichungsnummern drauf)



Edit: öhm. wenn besagte klappen auf den Karten noch vorhanden sind , befindet sich auf der Innenseite der Schaltplan.
(kenn ich zumindest so.)


----------



## Techniker von DSK (15 November 2007)

wir haben das wie folgt angeschlossen.
den E 0.0 haben wir auf den schalter angeschlossen und sind von dem schalter aus auf minus und mit dem A 0.0 sind wir auf die lampe und von der lampe aus auf minus.


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Techniker von DSK schrieb:


> der schaltplan hilft uns nicht viel weiter wir brauchen erst ein mal eine schaltplan wo man was anschließt in der s7 damit wir von da aus weiter gehen kann zu unserer schaltung


Vielleicht solltet ihr ersteinmal die Siemens Ausbildungsunterlagen durcharbeiten. Module A3, A5


----------



## himbeergeist (15 November 2007)

schalter auf plus, dann klappt es auch mit dem licht:-D


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

> Frontstecker der DI und DO verdrahten
> 1. Öffnen Sie die rechte Fronttür von der CPU 313C.
> 2. Bringen Sie den Frontstecker in Verdrahtungsstellung.
> Dazu schieben Sie einen Frontstecker in die CPU bis er einrastet. In dieser Stellung ragt
> ...


aus Automatisierungssystem S7-300 Getting Started Collection

P.S. Ich hoffe ja immer noch das ihr irgendeinen anderen Techniker macht, aber nicht den den ich befürchte


----------



## edison (15 November 2007)

> den E 0.0 haben wir auf den schalter angeschlossen und sind von dem schalter aus auf minus


 
ich komm mir irgendwie veräppelt vor


----------



## Techniker von DSK (15 November 2007)

Wir macheen den techniker für elektriker aber wir haben noch nie was mit S7 zutun gehabt haben kein unterlagen gar nicht wissen gar nicht wie so eine s7 funktioniert unser lehrer hat gesagt ihr schaft das schon.
das programm schreiben ist ja auch kein problem aber das dann auch was funktioniert das ist das andere problem


----------



## wuerfelzinker (15 November 2007)

Also welcher Techniker das ist würde mich auch mal intressieren. Den sollte ich vielleicht nach meiner Ausbildung auch machen, den schaffe ich dann ziemlich sicher.

Edit: hab ein Talent gleichzeitig zu antworten. in einigen Bereichen schaff ich das dann villeicht doch nicht.
Aber Leutz... 'n +24V braucht man auch inner Schützsteuerung. Ist im Grunde in diesem Anwendungsfall ja das gleiche.


----------



## Techniker von DSK (15 November 2007)

pass mal auf dann hättest du mal auf der zeche anfangen sollen was können wir dafür das wir noch nie mit s7 gearbeitet haben und das wir keine schaltpläne haben


----------



## edison (15 November 2007)

So wird das nie was!

RTFM
und den Schalter auf +
dann sollte die LED am Eingang aufleuchten

habt Ihr das?


----------



## OHGN (15 November 2007)

Techniker von DSK schrieb:


> pass mal auf dann hättest du mal auf der zeche anfangen sollen was können wir dafür das wir noch nie mit s7 gearbeitet haben und das wir keine schaltpläne haben


Ihr habt ja dieses Forum hier auch gefunden, aber die Dokumentation für die S7 findet Ihr nicht, trotz meherer Links auf die Siemensseiten in diesem Thread.
Schon komisch.:twisted:


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Techniker von DSK schrieb:


> Wir macheen den techniker für elektriker aber wir haben noch nie was mit S7 zutun gehabt haben kein unterlagen gar nicht wissen gar nicht wie so eine s7 funktioniert unser lehrer hat gesagt ihr schaft das schon.





Techniker von DSK schrieb:


> pass mal auf dann hättest du mal auf der zeche anfangen sollen was können wir dafür das wir noch nie mit s7 gearbeitet haben und das wir keine schaltpläne haben



Meines Wissen nach, braucht man um einen Techniker für Elektro zu machen entweder eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung oder mehrjährige Berufserfahrung in diesem Beruf. Dann kann man doch davon ausgehen, das ihr in der Lage seid euch.
1. einen Schaltplan zu besorgen (Internet, Support anrufen)
2. diesen auch lesen und anwenden zu können, egal ob das jetzt ne S7 oder ne andere Steuerung ist

Aber selbst nachdem wir euch die richtigen Links gegeben haben, habt ihr die Infos noch nicht gefunden/verstanden.

P.S.
Ich habe auch mal ne Zeitlang auf Zeche gearbeitet, aber nicht lange


----------



## vierlagig (15 November 2007)

Techniker von DSK schrieb:


> ...was können wir dafür das wir noch nie mit s7 gearbeitet haben und das wir keine schaltpläne haben



ich weiß nicht was ihr dafür könnt, aber ich weiß wo es welche gibt http://www4.ad.siemens.de ! und google hilft auch gern weiter und ist dazu noch sehr geduldig... z.B.:
http://www.energietechnik.fh-dortmu...ocontroller_infos/S7-HB_312C_bis_314C-2DP.pdf

und 
http://www.energietechnik.fh-dortmu...controller_infos/Simatic_300_Aufbau-Daten.pdf

...ich finde als angehender techniker, sollte man sich solche informationsquellen verfügbar machen können!


----------



## Sockenralf (15 November 2007)

Hallo,

ich will ja jetzt nicht arrogant klingen, aber aus den bisherigen Fragestellungen, Erwartungen, Verhalten usw. möchte ich doch hoffen, daß sich bis zum Eintritt in euer "richtiges" Berufsleben noch einiges ändert.

SO kann man doch keinen Techniker auf die Menschheit loslassen :???: 


Ein Klitzekleines Problem selbstständig zu lösen wird heutzutage schon von einem Elektro-Gesellen verlangt.
Oder soll der Meister jedes kleine Gerät in einer einstündigen Unterweisung vorstellen und erklären?
Dafür gibt es z. B. eine Anleitung, die man SELBSTSTÄNDIG ansehen, durcharbeiten und verstehen sollte


Wie soll das in eurem späteren Berufsleben denn werden?


*kopfschüttel*


MfG


----------



## himbeergeist (15 November 2007)

..........schließt das thema und gut ist, sowas habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt. so langsam mache ich mir dann doch sorgen wer meine rente mal verdienen soll bzw ob ich dann überhaupt noch welche bekomme.

frank


----------



## Techniker von DSK (15 November 2007)

So sieht unsere schaltung aus 
Bild beigefügt


----------



## argv_user (15 November 2007)

Die Ausgangskarten benötigen in aller Regel noch
eine 24V-Versorgungsspannung, die am Frontstecker
einzuspeisen ist. Ist die vorhanden?


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Techniker von DSK schrieb:


> So sieht unsere schaltung aus
> Bild beigefügt


Da steht doch ein dicker Aufkleber von Köster auf dem Rack, warum fragt ihr da nicht mal nach Schaltplänen für das Übungsrack?


----------



## vollmi (15 November 2007)

Techniker von DSK schrieb:


> So sieht unsere schaltung aus
> Bild beigefügt



So ein Bild nützt doch garnichts. Was messt ihr auf den Anschlusssteckern direkt auf den Peripheriekarten? Kommen da 24V+ und GND daher?
Wird die CPU mit Strom versorgt? Sind die Busstecker eingesteckt?
Wenn ihr keinen Schaltplan von der Kiste habt, dann schraubt sie doch einfach mal auf und schaut nach was wo angeschlossen ist.

Habt ihr in die S7 Handbücher jetzt schonmal einen Blick geworfen? Oder wollt ihr hier einen Grundlagenkurs umsonst und ohne Eigenarbeit haben.
Mensch Leute zeigt mal ein bisschen Probierwillen.

mfG René


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Da ich ja um unseren Nachwuchs sehr besorgt bin. Ich will ja schliesslich auch noch irgendwann mal Rente bekommen, werde ich mich mal erbarmen und euch noch ein wenig helfen.

Ladet doch mal euer komplettes S7-Programm hier hoch. Dann gucke ich mir das mal an, ob das wenigstens richtig ist. Und gebt mal die Typennummern der einzelnen Baugruppen an.



<Gedanken an>
Warum tue ich das überhaupt, ach ja Rente sichern. Aber gleich brauch ich ersteinmal ein paar Bier 
<Gedanken aus>


----------



## wuerfelzinker (15 November 2007)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, wer wie wo was kann, wäre es interessant, ob das wirklich der Fehler war.


----------



## guenni (15 November 2007)

Gebt mal Spannung auf die Kiste und ladet dann ein aktuelles Bild hoch.
Auf der Köstebox sind doch noch Einschübe mit Digtal Inputs angeschrieben. Steckt eure Kabelstänge aus und probiert mal die Schalter aus. Vielleicht leuchtet dann ein Eingang. 

Wenn nicht fragt euren Lehrer. Für das bekommt er seine Kohle schliesslich bezahlt ihr Geld dafür.

Guenni


----------



## wuerfelzinker (15 November 2007)

Zum Testen der Eingänge kann man auch mit einem Draht spannung von der Kartenversorgung abgreifen, und auf die eingänge Legen (Brücke von Schraube zu Schraube).
ZumTesten eurer aufgebauten Schaltung ohne Programm kann man so übrigens auch die Ausgänge "Hardwareforcen".


Nicht schlagen, ist nicht ganz fein, ich weiß, aber um die Eingänge zu testen reichts.


----------



## Eagel1 (15 November 2007)

Ich habe gerade diesen ganzen schönen beitrag durch gelesen und ganz ehrlich fühle ich mich hier verarscht mal ganz ehrlich ihr wollt techniker werden dann fangt doch erst mal an zu lesen oder zumindesten mal zu googlen eure probs gehören wohl eher in die ausbildung. PS Ich bin auch gerade dabei techniker zu werden und auf den zechen gibt es schon seit cirka 6-7 Jahre S7 Technik übertage und auch untertage.
gruß


----------



## argv_user (15 November 2007)

Solange die Kiste keinen Saft hat, könnt Ihr lange warten, bis der Ausgang leuchtet...


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Eagel1 schrieb:


> und auf den zechen gibt es schon seit cirka 6-7 Jahre S7 Technik übertage und auch untertage.
> gruß


Ich habe 1997/98 mein Praxissemester auf Zeche gemacht, da sind die gerade angefangen von S5 nach S7 umzustellen. 
Also sollten unsere Herren Techniker das schon kennen


----------



## Eagel1 (15 November 2007)

Ich Traue es mich gar nicht zu sagen aber ich arbeite auch auf ner zeche und wie gesagt ich weiß nicht genau wie lange wir schon S7 einsetzen aber es sind bestimmt 6-7 Jahre und diese drei "Techniker" kommen mir eher vor wie drei azubis jungs ruft bei Köster an und lasst euch die unterlagen zukommen. PS fragt mal in euer Wäsche nach. die haben garatiert die S7 Technik schon ein paar jahre im einsatz... vieleicht bauen sie für euch sogar um


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Eagel1 schrieb:


> ruft bei Köster an und lasst euch die unterlagen zukommen.


Den Tip hatte ich denen vor ca. 10 Beiträgen auch schon gegeben und seit dem ist kein Beitrag mehr von denen gekommen.
Ich hoffe mal, das sie das auch getan haben.


----------



## Pizza (15 November 2007)

ich bin sprachlos !!

Markus soll mal ein neues Forum aufmachen "Kuriositäten"

P.s ich bewundere diejenigen, die mit soviel Geduld Rede und Antwort stehen


----------



## edison (15 November 2007)

> Zum Testen der Eingänge kann man auch mit einem Draht spannung von der Kartenversorgung abgreifen


 
Um himmels willen - gleich leuchtet zwar nichts mehr, dafür riecht es


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 November 2007)

edison schrieb:


> ich komm mir irgendwie veräppelt vor


 
Ich glaube, dieser Beitrag von Edison hatte / hat viel Wahres ...
Falls ich mich aber irren sollten ... dann gute Nacht ...


----------



## Approx (15 November 2007)

Ich hab mir auch grad die Mühe gemacht, um diesen Thread durchzuschmökern.... Heute scheinen wirklich "kuriose" Leute auf dem Schlauch zu stehen! Einer will nen Merker "negieren", und nun muss ich lesen, wie unsere "Technikerzukunft" einen Schaltplan auf dem Silbertablett fordert, den man mangels Info's wohl durch reine Meditation kennen soll.  
Tja, wirklich kurios! Meine Hochachtung gilt denen, die sich wirklich noch kümmern. (pers. hätte mich schon lange verarscht gefühlt...)

PS. Mir hat dieses Forum auch schon viel geholfen und Anregungen gegeben. Ne Frage stelle ich aber nur rein, wenn ich WIRKLICH nicht mehr weiter weiss! (Technikerehre, hihi)

Gruß Aprox


----------



## nade (15 November 2007)

Öhm... dazu fällt mir nur ein Spruch ein der hier in ähnlicher Art gefallen ist... Ihr wollt Meister werden, ich habe meinen Meister....
Wer Techniker oder Meister werden will, sollte auch Fehlersuche beherrschen, und erst wenn kein Ausweg mehr da ist auf "Fremdfirmen" zugreifen müssen...
Billige Klappertechnik läßt sich recht gut ersteinmal durchmessen, ob alle Schütze noch ganz sind, dann halt mit "Suppes" Schütz für Schütz... wenn dann trotzdem nicht geht halt einfach die Funktion, auch wenn kein Schaltplan, wiederrum durchmessen ob da nicht ein "Steuersignal von Außen her fehlt.
Oder halt nicht in Kiruna angefangen, sondern ersteinmal Überprüft ob die Eingänge kommen, und wo es nichtmehr "weitergeht"...
Viele wege führen nach Rom, und kurz um L+ nicht vergessen zu versorgen.


----------



## jabba (16 November 2007)

Vielleicht ist das ja eine Technikerausbildung in Ulan-Bator,
da könnten ja ein paar Grundlagen fehlen  .


----------



## volker (16 November 2007)

für mich ist der fehler ganz klar.

einfach mal den schalter der baugruppe ganz links auf dem bild  auf 1 schalten


----------



## MSB (16 November 2007)

volker schrieb:


> für mich ist der fehler ganz klar.
> 
> einfach mal den schalter der baugruppe ganz links auf dem bild  auf 1 schalten



Der Meinung war ich grundsätzliche auch, habe es aber dann verworfen das zu antworten,
weil ich eigentlich davon ausgehen würde "So dämlich kann doch keiner sein", oder etwa doch?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 November 2007)

Also ich halte das Ganze für Fake. Alles andere wäre eine Katastrophe.


----------



## jabba (17 November 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Also ich halte das Ganze für Fake. Alles andere wäre eine Katastrophe.


 
100% ACK

Das sind die Leute die auf die Frage
"Was steht denn auf dem Bildschirm ?"
antworten

"Nee Flasche Bier, warum ?".


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (17 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo ihr techniker für elektriker,
> 
> seid ihr da ganz sicher ? :s15:
> 
> ...


 

Techniker für Elektriker ???????????  

Im Handwerk wurden die Bezeichnungen für die Ausbildungsberufein schöner Regelmässigkeit geändert .
Irgendwann war man da auch mal Elektrotechniker .
Aber der grosse Techniker ist ja der staatlich geprüfte Techniker mit irgendeiner Fachrichtung .
Also bei der Aufgabenstellung tippe ich mal auf Azubitechniker für Elektriker .


----------



## edison (17 November 2007)

> Azubitechniker für Elektriker


Elektrotechnischer Assistent?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 November 2007)

Elektrotechnisch Unterbelichtete Person?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## wuerfelzinker (18 November 2007)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Elektrotechnisch Unterbelichtete Person?
> 
> Gruß
> Timo




Na, jetzt seid mal nicht so.
Vielleicht standen die einfach nur mächtig auf der Leitung.
Ich finde nur schade, dass unsere angehenden Techniker nichts mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## himbeergeist (18 November 2007)

wuerfelzinker schrieb:


> ..........Ich finde nur schade, dass unsere angehenden Techniker nichts mehr dazu sagen.


 
Ich glaube die liegen vor Lachen in der Ecke und halten sich den Bauch, das sie es geschafft haben unsere Gemüter anzuheizen. 

Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2007)

Hallo Himbeergeist,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag heute. Feier schön und verbringe nicht die ganze Zeit im Forum, 20 Stunden am Tag reichen schon :-D


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (18 November 2007)

*Hapühh*

Also: 

Ich gebe zu, ich habe nicht alles gelesen. Aber wenn ihr Stecker auf  der SPS liegen habt und keinen Anschlussplan vom Stecker habt, dann schmeisst doch den Stecker mit Kabel raus und verdrahtet die CPU neu. Sollte es ne CPU 313C sein, dann habt ihr direkt an der CPU Ein- und Ausgänge.
Wen ihr die Deckel der Karten aufklappt, dann  seht ihr, wie ihr verdrahten müsst. 24V + überall dahin, wo 1, 2....4 L+ steht, 24V - auf 1, 2 ..., 4M.
24V+ und 24V- auch auf die CPU unterm Stecker legen.

Dann 24V+ auf den Schalter und von da zurück einen Eingang.
Vom Ausgang auf die Lampe (wenns ne LED ist auf +) und dann zurück auf 24V-.

Nun noch schauen (in der HArdwareKonfiguratin) wie Ein- und Ausgang heissen. Dem enstsprechend das Prg schreiben, rüber schieben ..... ferttich.

Gruss Dabbes


----------



## KartoffeL (18 November 2007)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Azubitechniker für Elektriker



Wenn dann bitte Azubi's ausm 1ten! :twisted:


----------



## nade (18 November 2007)

Techniker von DSK schrieb:


> pass mal auf dann hättest du mal auf der zeche anfangen sollen was können wir dafür das wir noch nie mit s7 gearbeitet haben und das wir keine schaltpläne haben



Dazu fällt mir die Aussage eines Dotzenten auf der Handwerkskammer ein, der auf ner Zeche vorher gearbeitet hatte.. "Schaltplanvaschdoppler"... also sprich Schaltpläne hat immer der, der sich in dem Laden abhängig machen will, öh unverzichtbar.

Und zu dem einen Link, des "Eingänge gleichzeitig abarbeiten" wollers ehm... seit wann müssen 2 gleiche Eingänge "verundet" werden? da war 2* 80- E133.2 <-- oder so ähnlich zusammen mit einem A4.6 "verodert" worden.
Also das wäre wie ich kaufe Milch und Milch oder Butter. Oder was auch drin war, sah irgentwie aus wie , wenn bedingung erfüllt dann setze den Eingang.
Also hier könte man auch sagen, lasst ersteinmal die Spannung für den Arbeitsplatz freischalten, und spielt nicht so viel mit dem Rot/Gelben Pilzknopf rum.


----------



## steinche (18 November 2007)

Es kann einem schon den Sonntag Abend versüßen, wenn man so einen Thread liest 
Was mich am meisten bestürzt, es ist ja noch nicht mal einen Einzelperson, sondern ein TEAM!!!
Aber die Einstellung der Jungs erinnert mich ganz stark an unseren Azubi, der denk auch, dass Wissen bekommt er mit dem Trichter eingeflöst, wenn ihm beim Einschlafen der Kopf nach hinten fällt. Aber auch unser ausgebildeter Elektriker verdrahtet, nachdem man ihn auf den hohen Strom hingewiesen hat, auf ein 20A Netzteil den + mit 4mm², läßt den - aber bei 0,5mm². "Der Strom fließt ja nur raus"! *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (19 November 2007)

**smile*

Das ja lustich....

Dabbes


----------



## wuerfelzinker (19 November 2007)

Das ist ja mal ne geniale Ausssage!

Dazu sage ich nur "Strom besitzt eine Bedarfsviskosität" sonst würde der ja aus alles Steckdosen tropfen...


----------



## MSB (19 November 2007)

wuerfelzinker schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne geniale Ausssage!
> 
> Dazu sage ich nur "Strom besitzt eine Bedarfsviskosität" sonst würde der ja aus alles Steckdosen tropfen...



Gut das mein Boden Gelb ist, da fällt dieses getropfe nich auf.


----------



## marlob (19 November 2007)

wuerfelzinker schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne geniale Ausssage!
> 
> Dazu sage ich nur "Strom besitzt eine Bedarfsviskosität" sonst würde der ja aus alles Steckdosen tropfen...


Wir haben unsere Lehrlinge abends immer an allen Steckdosen vorbei laufen lassen, um mit einem Eimer den Leckstrom aufzufangen.


----------



## Approx (19 November 2007)

Was macht ne Blondine, wenn sie auf einem Heizkörper sitzt?
-Sie wartet, bis die Heizung leckt...

Habt ihr schon mal ne Blondine auf ner Steckdose sitzen sehen???
...   

Gruß Approx


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 November 2007)

Ehh ...!
was ist denn aus deinem Avatar geworden ... Da sieht mich doch glatt ein ärgerlicher Duffi Duck an wo die Tage noch Chuck gekämpft hat ...!?

Gruß
LL


----------



## dresel (19 November 2007)

Vielleicht sollten wir hier nochmal gaaaaanz von vorne anfangen:


*Der elektrische Strom !?*




- Strom ist sehr dünn. Deshalb braucht man für Strom keinen Schlauch. Er geht durch einen einfachen Draht, so dünn ist er. 

- Mit Holz kann man keinen Strom übertragen.Wahrscheinlich saugt Holz ihn auf.
Mit Kunststoff ist es genauso ... 

- Wenn Strom nicht gebraucht wird, ist er nicht dünn. Im Gegenteil, er ist dickflüssig, damit er nicht aus der Steckdose läuft, sonst müsste ja immer ein Stopfen auf der Steckdose sein. 

- Woher Strom weiß, dass er gebraucht wird und dünn werden muß, ist noch unklar. Wahrscheinlich sieht er, wenn jemand mit einem Elektrogerät ins Zimmer kommt. 

- Strom ist nicht nur sehr dünn, sondern auch unsichtbar. Daher sieht man auch nicht, ob in einem Draht Strom drin ist oder nicht, dann muss man ihn anfassen. 

- Wenn Strom drin ist, tut es weh, das nennt man Stromschlag, denn der Strom mag es nicht, wenn man ihn anfasst und er wehrt sich. 

- Manchmal merkt man auch nichts. Entweder weil kein Strom drin ist, oder weil man plötzlich tot ist. Das nennt man Exitus. 

- Strom ist vielseitig, man kann damit kochen, bohren, heizen und vieles mehr. 

- Wenn man einen Draht mit Strom an einen anderen Draht mit Strom hält, funkt und knallt es. Das nennt man Kurzschluss. Aber dafür gibt es Sicherungen, die kann man dann wieder eindrehen. 

- Außer den Strom im Kabel gibt es noch Strom zum Mitnehmen. Der ist in kleinen Schachteln verpackt. Der Fachmann nennt so etwas Batterie. 

- Der Strom in der Schachtel kann natürlich nicht so sehen, ob er gebraucht wird oder nicht. Deshalb läuft er manchmal einfach so ohne Grund aus und frisst alles kaputt. 

- Es gibt mehrere Arten von Strom:

Starkstrom: Es ist einfach unheimlich stark, was man mit ihm alles machen kann.
Wechselstrom: Heisst so, weil seine Verwendung häufig wechselt.
Gleichstrom: Ihm ist es völlig gleich, was man mit ihm macht.


----------



## jabba (19 November 2007)

dresel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir hier nochmal gaaaaanz von vorne anfangen:
> 
> 
> *Der elektrische Strom !?*


 
Falsch
Das Heisst dann :

Wat is en Dampfmaschin ?

Fanger mer mal gaaanz klein an.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 November 2007)

Hallo!
Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz vorne anfangen?!?
O.K.! 

Und am ersten Tag erschuf Gott den Elektrischen Strom...
:sm17: 
:s10: :s15:


----------



## Sockenralf (19 November 2007)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz vorne anfangen?!?
> O.K.!
> 
> Und am ersten Tag erschuf Gott den Elektrischen Strom...


 
Quatsch, das beginnt viiiieel früher:

Der Herrr sprach: "Es werde Licht".
Was glaubt ihr denn wer da vorher schon die Kabel verlegt gehabt hat?   


Aber noch früher hieß es: Am Anfang war das Chaos --> also muß es damals schon Politiker gegeben haben :sm18: 



MfG


----------



## MSB (19 November 2007)

Und als der Herr dann dieses Chaos zusammenkehren wollte,
entstand dann eine Riesen-Staubwolke.

Und gemäß den Atex-Regeln gab es dann ein kritisches Gas-Luft Gemisch,
und das ganze Chaos ist dann in Form des Urknalls explodiert.

Und seit dieser Zeit, gibt es im Ganzen Universum Chaos äääh Politiker...


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 November 2007)

dresel schrieb:


> - Wenn Strom nicht gebraucht wird, ist er nicht dünn. Im Gegenteil, er ist dickflüssig, damit er nicht aus der Steckdose läuft, sonst müsste ja immer ein Stopfen auf der Steckdose sein.


 
Ich hatte bisher immer asngenommen, dass in der Steckdose eine Art Ventil ist, dass den Strom festhält.
Genauso hatte ich mir das auch mit der Batterie vorgestellt. Wenn dieses Ventil dann kaputt ist (das passiert nach einer gewissen Zeit) dann läuft die Batterie halt aus.

Die Erklärung von dresel ist für mich aber auch einleuchtend ...

Nachsatz:
Ansonsten ... Kompliment an dresel, ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht ...


----------



## jabba (20 November 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Quatsch, das beginnt viiiieel früher:
> 
> Der Herrr sprach: "Es werde Licht".
> Was glaubt ihr denn wer da vorher schon die Kabel verlegt gehabt hat?
> ...


 
Die Techniker für Elektriker vieleicht,
oder wann wurden die erschaffen ?


----------



## wuerfelzinker (20 November 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Die Techniker für Elektriker vieleicht,
> oder wann wurden die erschaffen ?




Dann wäre es ja dunkel geblieben.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 November 2007)

wuerfelzinker schrieb:


> Dann wäre es ja dunkel geblieben.



Nee, dann hätte es Laut geknallt und fürchterlich nach Ampere gestunken!


----------



## jabba (20 November 2007)

Neee
auch nicht, denn der Schaltplan, der dringend benötigt wurde liegt irgendwo in der Südsee auf einer Insel...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 November 2007)

Wie kommt der UG an den Schaltplan?!?


----------



## vierlagig (20 November 2007)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Wie kommt der UG an den Schaltplan?!?



er kennt die leute von köster...


----------



## Perfektionist (20 November 2007)

aufhörn, Schluss!!! ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 November 2007)

Son Mist!

Jetzt rasseln die jungs gnadenlos durch die Techniker-Prüfung,
Und das alles nur, weil der UG auf der Südseeinsel kein Klopapier mehr hat!
So *U*-ngerecht und *G*-emein diese Welt!


----------



## vierlagig (20 November 2007)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Jetzt rasseln die jungs gnadenlos durch die Techniker-Prüfung,



bin mir sicher, dass es der volkswirtschaft so zuträglicher ist ...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 November 2007)

Und dem UG ist auch geholfen damit....


----------



## vierlagig (20 November 2007)

jetzt versteh ich die klopapier-anspielung :sb4:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 November 2007)

So war das eigentlich garnicht gemeint,
ist aber trotzdem lustig!:sb9: :sc7:


----------



## vierlagig (20 November 2007)

und weeßte was? seit dem ich vierlagig bin, also seit nun mehr 6 jahren, kann ich damit umgehen


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 November 2007)

Und seit ich Klärwärter bin, weiss ich auch,
wie man vierlagiges Toilettenpapier wieder aus dem Abwasser raus bekommt! 
P.S.:,Damenbinden, Kondome und Speisereste gehören NICHT in die Toilette!!!:twisted:


----------



## Tobi P. (20 November 2007)

Techniker für Elektriker - das heisst dann wohl dass erstmal der Elektriker kommen muss nachdem der Techniker da war   Naja ist ja eigentlich nichts neues  

"EuP= Elektrotechnisch unterbelichtete Person" ist genial, das geb ich morgen mal an Chef weiter der freut sich immer nen Wolf über Eups  


Gruß Tobi


----------



## e4sy (22 November 2007)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> ...
> P.S.:,Damenbinden, Kondome und Speisereste gehören NICHT in die Toilette!!!:twisted:



wer hätte gedacht, dass das thema solch eine wendung macht... von angehenden technikern zu damenbinden... RESPEKT!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 November 2007)

Hallo!

Ich wollte das nur nochmal erwähnt haben,
Da es viele anscheinend noch nicht wissen...

Gruß
Timo


----------

